# Licorice



## Me Died Blue

Who else loves this root and almost anything that can be flavored with it and similar herbs? The word actually comes from the ancient Greek words for "sweet root."

Of course, there are many different varieties of natural licorice (or "liquorice"), and then there are still other very similar spices like anise and fennel. Plus there are so many different uses for each, from gourmet cooking and baking to candy and distilled beverages...although I still have yet to find an ice cream.

Has anyone ever had those candy-coated fennel seeds? Another good everyday option that's easy to get is Liquorice Altoids. Share all the various forms in which you enjoy the flavor. (But please don't insult the herb by getting cheap, nasty imitations like Twizzlers Black Licorice, or Black Jack gum!)


----------



## etexas

Me Died Blue said:


> Who else loves this root and almost anything that can be flavored with it and similar herbs? The word actually comes from the ancient Greek words for "sweet root."
> 
> Of course, there are many different varieties of natural licorice (or "liquorice"), and then there are still other very similar spices like anise and fennel. Plus there are so many different uses for each, from gourmet cooking and baking to candy and distilled beverages...although I still have yet to find an ice cream.
> 
> Has anyone ever had those candy-coated fennel seeds? Another good everyday option that's easy to get is Liquorice Altoids. Share all the various forms in which you enjoy the flavor. (But please don't insult the herb by getting cheap, nasty imitations like Twizzlers Black Licorice, or Black Jack gum!)



Brother, I was born with a hated of liquorice, from the moment I was a kid and tried the INFAMOUS BLACK JELLYBEAN!


----------



## etexas

Hey..........Chris.........if you REALLY love Licorice..........it comes in a liquid form.......green NyQuill!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Liquorice Altoids!


----------



## jawyman

If you are looking for a really good licorice, check this brand out. You can buy it online from http://thedutchshop.com.


----------



## turmeric

You should invent Licorice Ice Cream. The stuff would have swirls in it. Maybe Gelato! Mmmmm! Has to have a better name though.


----------



## etexas

turmeric said:


> You should invent Licorice Ice Cream. The stuff would have swirls in it. Maybe Gelato! Mmmmm! Has to have a better name though.


Licream?????


----------



## Me Died Blue

Brego said:


> Licream?????



...or Licoricecream!


----------



## etexas

Boy, ya know what....I'll tell you, I eat licorice all the time on the 700 Club set!


----------



## Megaloo

I LOVE BLACKJACK GUM AND I LOVE THE BLACK JELLY BEAN! I cannot believe you called BLACKJACK "cheap"! And that you would compare it to _twizzlers_, what a shame!!! The only thing cheap about BlackJack gum is that the flavor does not last long. They sell the candy-coated fennel seeds over here at an Indian Restaurant and they are funky. Something new I tried this year was a drink called Sambuca! I'm not a big drinker, but if you like to enjoy it from time to time, try a bit of this!!! It'll knock your socks off and it has that great Licorice taste! Although, if you think I like "cheap tasting licorice", then maybe this is not for you. 
Hope you are all doing well! This is my first time sending out a little something to the masses and licorice seemed like a fun place to start! GOD bless you guys!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I consider the stuff anathema to my diet. Yucky, yuck, yucker.


----------



## toddpedlar

turmeric said:


> You should invent Licorice Ice Cream. The stuff would have swirls in it. Maybe Gelato! Mmmmm! Has to have a better name though.



In Ithaca, NY, there's a place called (I kid ye not) Purity Ice Cream - and when we still lived there, they sold a licorice ice cream that was simply awesome, though it turned your tongue and lips dark green. They still sell a dark chocolate ice cream, and my favorite coffee ice cream called "Sleepers, Awake"


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I love licorice. I bought some at one place that was salty and unsweetened. It might have been Trader Joe's as it was a while back. I've suffered from eating too much licorice and its laxative properties.


----------



## jaybird0827

Licorice? Love the stuff!

I remember 31 Flavors offering licorice ice cream but I don't know if they still do.

Try pouring some anisette on your vanilla ice cream. Yum!


----------



## Kevin

Hate the stuff!!!

Didja know it raises your blood pressure? (as if the horrid taste was not reason enough to give the stuff a pass)


----------



## etexas

Kevin said:


> Hate the stuff!!!
> 
> Didja know it raises your blood pressure? (as if the horrid taste was not reason enough to give the stuff a pass)


Amen Cat-Dad! the "lic" is some NASTY funky stuff!


----------



## turmeric

Is there room for _two_ Meg Thomases on the Board? I think there is, but can the rest of you stand it?


----------



## Megaloo

*MEGHAN Thomas*

UM...hello!!! I am *Meghan* not _Meg_! HA,HA!!! You have to have one of "us" all over and I'm in another country, for now... 
Yeah, I had to trade in my unique last name for a GENERIC one!!! Go Fig!!
I guess the question is are you an orginal Thomas?


----------



## Megaloo

Do we HAVE to listen to your laxitive problems SEMPERFIDELES!!! Lets keep this clean!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Megaloo said:


> UM...hello!!! I am *Meghan* not _Meg_! HA,HA!!! You have to have one of "us" all over and I'm in another country, for now...
> Yeah, I had to trade in my unique last name for a GENERIC one!!!


Yeah, her maiden name is Aloo, hence Megaloo. 



Megaloo said:


> Do we HAVE to listen to your laxitive problems SEMPERFIDELES!!! Lets keep this clean!!!



I won't talk about the lax*i*tive properties but my comment on the lax*a*tive properties stands.

Incidentally, Meghan and Dustin (her husband) go to my Church. Our kids love playing together.


----------



## SemperWife

I hate the stuff! What awful candy! It just makes me want to gag.

We used to get mixed jelly beans for Easter and we would save all the black ones for my mother, who absolutely loves licorice. I guess its not genetic. Thank goodness!



> I LOVE BLACKJACK GUM AND I LOVE THE BLACK JELLY BEAN! I cannot believe you called BLACKJACK "cheap"! And that you would compare it to twizzlers, what a shame!!! The only thing cheap about BlackJack gum is that the flavor does not last long. They sell the candy-coated fennel seeds over here at an Indian Restaurant and they are funky. Something new I tried this year was a drink called Sambuca! I'm not a big drinker, but if you like to enjoy it from time to time, try a bit of this!!! It'll knock your socks off and it has that great Licorice taste! Although, if you think I like "cheap tasting licorice", then maybe this is not for you.
> Hope you are all doing well! This is my first time sending out a little something to the masses and licorice seemed like a fun place to start! GOD bless you guys!



So, we let a licorice loving, heavy drinking and name copy-cat on the board? I guess there is no accounting for good taste!  Just teasing! Meghan and her husband are a lot of fun. I still don't get the love of licorice, though. Bleck!!!!!!


----------



## Augusta

I am with Sonya, bleck!! And we did the same exact thing with jelly beans, still do as a matter fact, my mom loves the stuff too. She would get those colorful squares of licorice. They looked pretty but, ack!!!


----------



## SemperWife

Augusta said:


> I am with Sonya, bleck!! And we did the same exact thing with jelly beans, still do as a matter fact, my mom loves the stuff too. She would get those colorful squares of licorice. They looked pretty but, ack!!!



Amen!!!!


----------



## turmeric

Well, I'm an adopted Thomas, but I'm Margaret not Meghan, so I guess there aren't two of us after all. But you love licorice, as do I! Maybe there's more similarity than I thought! And any friend of Rich and Sonya's...

Licorice ice cream - with dark stripes of licorice flavor - you could call it Zebra.


----------



## etexas

turmeric said:


> Well, I'm an adopted Thomas, but I'm Margaret not Meghan, so I guess there aren't two of us after all. But you love licorice, as do I! Maybe there's more similarity than I thought! And any friend of Rich and Sonya's...
> 
> Licorice ice cream - with dark stripes of licorice flavor - you could call it Zebra.


You know.........when I read about lovely ice cream being tainted with stripes of licorice I felt my skin crawl!


----------



## Me Died Blue

While we're sharing experiences, an interesting way I enjoyed the herb one time awhile back was some licorice-flavored hookah smoking. 



Megaloo said:


> I LOVE BLACKJACK GUM AND I LOVE THE BLACK JELLY BEAN! I cannot believe you called BLACKJACK "cheap"! And that you would compare it to _twizzlers_, what a shame!!! The only thing cheap about BlackJack gum is that the flavor does not last long. They sell the candy-coated fennel seeds over here at an Indian Restaurant and they are funky. Something new I tried this year was a drink called Sambuca! I'm not a big drinker, but if you like to enjoy it from time to time, try a bit of this!!! It'll knock your socks off and it has that great Licorice taste! Although, if you think I like "cheap tasting licorice", then maybe this is not for you.
> Hope you are all doing well! This is my first time sending out a little something to the masses and licorice seemed like a fun place to start! GOD bless you guys!



Welcome to the board! It's been awhile since I had the Black Jack...I just remember it definitely not being a good experience when I had it, and I already liked things like the Altoids and different premium licorice varieties. Maybe I'll have to try it again...but certainly never the Twizzlers! 

I've had a licorice liqueur...can't remember the brand, though. It wasn't even mine, but I was the only one in the room who actually liked it!



turmeric said:


> Licorice ice cream - with dark stripes of licorice flavor - you could call it Zebra.



That would be _really_ good!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Blaugh!!!!!


----------



## turmeric

You could flavor the ice cream with the liquer.


----------



## Me Died Blue

turmeric said:


> You could flavor the ice cream with the liquer.



That reminds me of a bartender who mentioned his affinity for "oatmeal floats" (oatmeal stout poured over vanilla ice cream) on an episode of Sinners & Saints.


----------



## turmeric

I've had a beer float! I wish I had one now, it's just about hot enough outside to properly appreciate it!


----------

